# shar pei pic



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

this is my baby dudley


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

That's a cracking pic, just keep posting pic's 


I love pei's & want one


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

here is another pic of dudley i he is a red fawn horse coat.


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

i am picking up his future girlfriend tomorrow an 8 week old brush coat apricot sable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

He's a belter


The more i see em the more i want one.

I've had Akita's most of my life & we have 2 Akita's at the mo which we have bred.

We are dead set on looking for a black or lilac pei girl next year & maybe enter the show scene with one.


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

the black ones are nice but i don't think they are the nicest colour, 
i really wanted a lilac or blue one but they are like fairy dust!!!
the chocolate ones are lovely too
sod that they are allll gorgeous!!! lol


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww look at those little faces


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww hes a handsome fella


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww he's lovely. We where going to get a shar pei but got a boxer instead


----------



## PetsPantry (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi

What a nice looking dog! Two very nice pictures.

Many Thanks

Pets Pantry


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

He has one of them faces that could do no wrong


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

yes he thinks so too!! especially when he is doind something he knows he shouldn't


----------

